# اللهجة العراقية الجنوبية: حرف الجيم ينطق /ʒ/



## Slim86

حرف الجيم في لهجة جنوب العراق و وخصوصا الارياف ينطق مثل الجيم الشامية /ʒ/ 

هل هذا النطق مرتبط بتأثير من لغة قديمة؟

في هذا المقال يدعي الكاتب ان النطق هذا مرتبط باللغة والآرمية على الرغم ان اللغة الآرمية الشرقية تنطق الجيم قاهرية عكس نظيرتها الآرمية الغربية تنطق مثل الجيم الشامية



> في ريف العراق، خاصة في مدينة العمارة، تُلفظ الجيم العراقية مثلثة، تماماً  على الطريقة الشامية. طالما سمعتُ جدتي العمارية ثم البصرية أم أبي، تقول  (جيت وجينا) و(الأجاويد) وكل كلمة
> جيمية تقريباً بتصويت شاميّ. لا أعرف إذا  كان الأمر واقعاً اليوم. أضِفْ لذلك أن سكان المدن الكبرى كبغداد، والبدو،  كانوا يتعرّفون على الجنوبيّ العراقيّ عبر تصويته لهذه الجيم.
> 
> كيف إذنْ  اشترك الشوام مع الريف العراقي، سكانه منذ الأزل، بهذا التصويت؟ لأن  الشوام وريف العراق هم من الأنباط أي العرب (والآرميين بالطبع) المزارعين،  الفلاحين، وليس البداءة، بكل بساطة. وبهذا المعنى اقترحتُ مراراً فهم معني  النبط الذين لم يكن يُعْترف بفصاحتهم، ووقع تقريع (عُجْمَتهم) تكراراً في  المرويات التاريخية. هنا مثال صريح: في دُعاءِ ابنِ هُبَيْرَة: "أَعُوذُ بك  من كل شيطانٍ مُسْتَغْرِبٍ، وكُلِّ نَبَطِـيٍّ  مُسْتَعْرِبٍ". المقصود  بالمُسْتعْرِب من يزعم أنه يتكلم بفصاحة العرب الأقحاح المنسوبة إلى قبائل  البدو والصحراء وقلب الجزيرة وحدها، وليس أطرافها.


المصدر

هل تعتقدون ان كلامة صحيح؟


----------



## raamez

/بدايةَ يبدو أن هناك خلط في المصطلحات فأنا أعرف الجيم المثلثة چ كحرف فارسي للفظ الصوتيم /تش.
على أي حال فالاجابة بالطبع لا فالأرامية لا تعرف الجيم المعطشة المرققة فالجيم فيها غير معطشة وهو اللفظ النبطي الذي انتشر في مصر بأية حال. ومن ثم لا يمكن أخذ الأرامية الغربية في معلولا في عين الاعتبار فهي مخترقة ومليئة كلياً بالكلمات العربية لا أنهم حتى يستخدمون قواعد عربية لحد معين​


----------



## Slim86

الصوت نفسه موجود عند الناطقين باللغة الارامية الشرقية ولكن لست متاكد اذا كان ياتي كجيم او حرف ثاني


----------



## Mahaodeh

Slim86 said:


> هل تعتقدون ان كلامة صحيح؟



يقول الكاتب "خاصة في مدينة العمارة" - أمي ولدت ونشأت في العمارة ولها من الأخوة ستة ومن الأخوات خمسة ولم أسمعها ولا أحد منهم يلفظ الجيم مثل أهل الشام! أمي في العقد التاسع من عمرها ولي أخوال وخالات أكبر منها. إن أصبح اليوم أهل العمارة   يلفظون الجيم كما في الشام فهذا أمر مستجدّ لا محالة. 

بالطبع ليس هذا هو ما يجعلني أشك في كلامه ولا أثق به، لذلك أسباب أخرى.

السبب الأول هو أنه لم يعط أدلة حقيقية، بل قعد يخمّن ويتساءل ثم يربط شيئا بشيء بطريقة تبدو أقرب إلى الاعتباط من أي شيء آخر.

والسبب الثاني قد سبقني إلى ذكره رامز:


raamez said:


> على أي حال فالاجابة بالطبع لا فالأرامية لا تعرف الجيم المعطشة المرققة فالجيم فيها غير معطشة


هذا الذي أعرفه أيضا. ولكنه على الأغلب يتحدث عن لهجات الآرامية كالآشورية والسريانية والمندائية وغيرها
 لعل بعضها يلفظ الجيم معطشة، لا أدري. ولكن، حتى وإن كانت الجيم في بعض اللهجات تُلفظ معطشة، فمن قال أنها أصلية فيها؟ من قال أن ذلك لم يكن من تأثير العربية عليها لا العكس؟ إنه لم يعط دليلا على ذلك، بل يبدو وكأنه لم يخطر بباله أبدا وكأن التأثير لابد أن يكون من الآرامية لا عليها!

والسبب الثالث هو إنني حين قرأت المقال كاملا وجدته يبدو وكأنه لم يكتبه مختصّ في اللغات وتاريخها، فلماذا أصدق شخصا غير مختصّ؟


----------



## Slim86

Mahaodeh said:


> يقول الكاتب "خاصة في مدينة العمارة" - أمي ولدت ونشأت في العمارة ولها من الأخوة ستة ومن الأخوات خمسة ولم أسمعها ولا أحد منهم يلفظ الجيم مثل أهل الشام! أمي في العقد التاسع من عمرها ولي أخوال وخالات أكبر منها. إن أصبح اليوم أهل العمارة   يلفظون الجيم كما في الشام فهذا أمر مستجدّ لا محالة.


هو معروف اهل العمارة وكل ريف جنوب العراق (شمال البصرة, الناصرية, العمارة, جنوب الكوت) لهم لهجة خاصة مميزة اندثرت في الوقت الحاضر حالها حال كثير  لهجات لكن انا شخصيا حتى اليوم ما زلت اسمع اقاربي ينطقون الجيم بهذه الطريقة !!! لا داعي لانكار الموضوع من طرف حضرك اذا كنت غير متأكد سابقا في العراق وحتى وقت قريب كانوا يطلقون على الجيم الشامية (جيم عمارچية) والجيم التي تتحول الى ياء (جيم بصراوية) والجيم العادية (جيم بغدادية)

لاحظ طريقة لفظ الجيم هنا





وهنا 





تفضل هذا مقطع قديم لاهالي الاهوار وهم يتحدثون لهجتهم
صدام يجفف اهوار الجنوب 1993 - اللهجة الاهوارية : Unknown : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

لهجة الاهوار وريف الجنوب لها العديد من الخصائص الفريدة مثل نطق التاء المربطة ألف ممدودة تحسها رطنة أرامية او مندائية رغم التأثير البدوي الواضح


----------



## WadiH

إذا كنت تقصد بالجيم الشامية الجيم التي كالشين المجهورة وهي نفسها الجيم الفرنسية، فهي موجودة في لهجات الجزيرة العربية، تحديداً قبائل الحجاز وجنوب جبال السروات وتهامة. وحرف الجيم بطبيعته قابل للتغيير والتحور بشكل كبير ولذلك هناك تنوع كبير في نطقه سواءً داخل الجزيرة العربية اليوم أو خارجها.

لا أعرف ما هو نطق الجيم في اللهجات الآرامية القديمة في جنوب العراق وهذه معلومة أساسية يجب أن نعرفها لكي نتوصل إلى إجابة، لكن بشكل عام لم أقع حتى الآن على دليل أن الأصوات في أي لهجة من اللهجات العربية متأثرة بلغات أخرى، بل إن اللهجات العربية جميعها "محافظة" صوتياً وطابعها العربي واضح جداً ويختلف بشكل كبير عن الطابع الصوتي للآرامية والكنعانية وغيرها. كل التغيرات الصوتية عن الفصحى تطورات حديثة مستقلة عن اللغات الأخرى مثل تحول القاف إلى همزة.  الاستثناء الوحيد هو لهجات عرب خراسان ووسط آسيا التي فقدت بعض الأصوات كالعين والحاء بسبب عزلتهم عن العالم العربي.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Slim86 said:


> هو معروف اهل العمارة وكل ريف جنوب العراق (شمال البصرة, الناصرية, العمارة, جنوب الكوت) لهم لهجة خاصة مميزة اندثرت في الوقت الحاضر حالها حال كثير  لهجات لكن انا شخصيا حتى اليوم ما زلت اسمع اقاربي ينطقون الجيم بهذه الطريقة !!! لا داعي لانكار الموضوع من طرف حضرك اذا كنت غير متأكد سابقا في العراق وحتى وقت قريب كانوا يطلقون على الجيم الشامية (جيم عمارچية) والجيم التي تتحول الى ياء (جيم بصراوية) والجيم العادية (جيم بغدادية)
> 
> لاحظ طريقة لفظ الجيم هنا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تفضل هذا مقطع قديم لاهالي الاهوار وهم يتحدثون لهجتهم
> صدام يجفف اهوار الجنوب 1993 - اللهجة الاهوارية : Unknown : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> لهجة الاهوار وريف الجنوب لها العديد من الخصائص الفريدة مثل نطق التاء المربطة ألف ممدودة تحسها رطنة أرامية او مندائية رغم التأثير البدوي الواضح


بصراحة، أجدها مختلفة عن الجيم الشامية وهي قريبة جدا من الجيم في بغداد.


----------



## Slim86

Mahaodeh said:


> بصراحة، أجدها مختلفة عن الجيم الشامية وهي قريبة جدا من الجيم في بغداد.


الجيم البغدادية هي الجيم البدوية او الجيم الفصيحة تختلف اختلاف كلي عن جيم ارياف جنوب العراق ولكن اتفق معك انها قد تختلف جزئيا عن جيم الشام ولكن تبقى مقاربه لها وتشابه المقطع الانجليزي -sion او ZH


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> بصراحة، أجدها مختلفة عن الجيم الشامية وهي قريبة جدا من الجيم في بغداد.



نعم أنا أيضاً استمعت للمقاطع ولم أجدها بعيدة عن الجيم العراقية المعروفة، لكن كأنها تقترب قليلاً من الجيم البدوية القديمةVoiced palatal plosive - Wikipedia.

سمعت مقطع الأهوار أيضاً ولم أجد فيها أي مسحة آرامية، ولم أسمع مدّ التاء المربوطة، وإن كان المدّ لا يعني ارتباطاً بالآرامية بالضرورة لأن المدّ في الأخيرة هو أداة تعريف وليس ظاهرة صوتية.

هذا مثال أوضح للجيم التي تشبه الشامية (من 1:48 إلى 4:00 تقريباً): http://www.saadsowayan.info/media/Rd-B.mp3


----------



## WadiH

Slim86 said:


> الصوت نفسه موجود عند الناطقين باللغة الارامية الشرقية ولكن لست متاكد اذا كان ياتي كجيم او حرف ثاني



حسب هذا المصدر، المندائية ليس فيها أصوات [tʃ, dʒ, ʒ] إلا في الكلمات المستعارة من العربية والفارسية
Mandaic language - Wikipedia

وحسب هذا المصدر الآرامية الشمالية الشرقية تنطق الجيم كالجيم المصرية لكن تتحول إلى جيم معطشة في بعض الكلمات وفي بعض اللهجات ويبدو أنها ظاهرة حديثة موازية لما يحدث في لهجات عربية كالعراقية والخليجية مثل تحول قاسم إلى جاسم
Suret language - Wikipedia


----------



## Slim86

قد تكون بقايا لهجات قديمة من قبائل عربية وصلت العراق في وقت مبكر لكن انا اعتقد انها تحوير للجيم لان الجيم العادية تنطق بديلة للقاف في بعض الكلمات مثل (قاعد - جاعد), (قدام - جدام), (قدم - جدم) وتحويرها ما هو الا لتمييزها من قاف الجيم التي تنطق فصيحة


----------



## Slim86

Wadi Hanifa said:


> سمعت مقطع الأهوار أيضاً ولم أجد فيها أي مسحة آرامية، ولم أسمع مدّ التاء المربوطة، وإن كان المدّ لا يعني ارتباطاً بالآرامية بالضرورة لأن المدّ في الأخيرة هو أداة تعريف وليس ظاهرة صوتية.


يمكن ملاحظة الالف بسهولة لان بقية العراقيين ينطقون التاء المربوطة والهاء في نهاية الكلمة هاء بينما في لهجة الجنوب تنطق ألف
مثلا:

اريدا بدلا من اريده
هوا بدلا من هوه
هيا بدلا من هيه
يما بدلا من يمه


----------



## raamez

Slim86 said:


> يمكن ملاحظة الالف بسهولة لان بقية العراقيين ينطقون التاء المربوطة والهاء في نهاية الكلمة هاء بينما في لهجة الجنوب تنطق ألف
> مثلا:
> 
> اريدا بدلا من اريده
> هوا بدلا من هوه
> هيا بدلا من هيه
> يما بدلا من يمه


ما الذي يجعلك تظن أن هذا النطق ناتج عن تأثير آرامي. فما كم قال وادي حنيفة فإن الألف المطلقة في نهاية الكلمات ما هي إلا أداة للتعريف في الآرامية كما  في طلية (طفلة) وطليتا (الطفلة)​


----------



## Slim86

raamez said:


> ما الذي يجعلك تظن أن هذا النطق ناتج عن تأثير آرامي. فما كم قال وادي حنيفة فإن الألف المطلقة في نهاية الكلمات ما هي إلا أداة للتعريف في الآرامية كما  في طلية (طفلة) وطليتا (الطفلة)​


في الواقع انا لست متأكد تماما ان السبب يعود الى تأثير آرامي ولكن قد تكون لان يشابه الكلمات الارامية من ناحية الوظيفة فهو يأتي في نهاية الكلمة دائما كما في حالتنا فلماذا عرب الاهوار لا يلفضون الهاء البدوية كبقية العراقيين؟

مثال على خاصية مشتركة مع الآرامية اضافة نون الى نهاية الفعل المضارع (اشربن - اكلن - اروحن - اكتبن - انامن) هذه الخاصية موجودة في اللغة الارامية الشرقية ف*قد* تكون الالف في اللهجة الجنوبية هي تأثير آرامي كذلك.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Slim86 said:


> مثال على خاصية مشتركة مع الآرامية اضافة نون الى نهاية الفعل المضارع (اشربن - اكلن - اروحن - اكتبن - انامن) هذه الخاصية موجودة في اللغة الارامية الشرقية ف*قد* تكون الالف في اللهجة الجنوبية هي تأثير آرامي كذلك


وهذه الخاصية موجودة في العربية أيضا واسمها نون التوكيد


----------



## Slim86

صحيح نون توكيد ولكن تستخدم في جميع صيغ الافعال وليس صيغة التوكيد فقط
لا ادري لماذا نون التوكيد هذه اختفت من كل اللهجات بأستثناء العراقية الجنوبية ام ان هناك لهجات ثانية موجودة؟


----------



## WadiH

Slim86 said:


> صحيح نون توكيد ولكن تستخدم في جميع صيغ الافعال وليس صيغة التوكيد فقط


اللهجة البحرانية (منطقة البحرين والقطيف) فيها نون مشابهة.


----------



## WadiH

بالنسبة للتأثير الآرامي في اللهجات العراقية، فحسب الدراسات الأكاديمية التي عثرت عليها فهي تنحصر في مستوى المفردات، وبهذا لا تختلف عن العربية  الفصحى التي تحتوي على كلمات كثيرة من أصول آرامية.  ينبغي الأخذ بالاعتبار أنه لا توجد حدود فاصلة بين العراق وشبه الجزيرة العربية، فمدن جنوب العراق المعاصرة معظمها تأسس على أيدي الدول العربية قبل الإسلام أو بعده ثم على أيدي القبائل التي استمرت بالنزوح والاستيطان في جنوب العراق إلى العصر الحديث، وتلك المدن مفتوحة على البادية العربية حتى أنه انبثقت علوم النحو واللغة العربية من البصرة والكوفة، لذلك أعتقد أن اللغة العربية غمرت تلك المنطقة بشكل مكثف بحيث لم يكن من مجال كبير لتأثير اللغات الأخرى إلا على مستوى بعض المفردات.

في لهجات بلاد الشام توجد تأثيرات محتملة (غير مؤكدة تماماً) تتجاوز مستوى المفردات أبرزها استخدام النون في ضمائر الجمع المذكّر بدلاً من الميم واستخدام اللام في صيغ الإضافة أو المفعول به (شفته لأبي، كتابه لفلان إلخ) لكن تظل قليلة ومحصورة في منطقة معينة من سورية التاريخية وهي لبنان والمناطق المجاورة له من سورية حيث كانت مركز الآرامية الغربية والتي ما زالت لها بقية في ريف دمشق في العصر الحديث.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Wadi Hanifa said:


> ينبغي الأخذ بالاعتبار أنه لا توجد حدود فاصلة بين العراق وشبه الجزيرة العربية،


ولا توجد حدود بين الشام وشبه الجزيرة العربية أيضا!

على كل اتفق معك في أن الاحتمال ضعيف. لهجات جنوب العراق تبدو بوضوح بأنها امتداد للهجات شرق الجزيرة العربية وأعداد المتحدثين بالآرامية في جنوب العراق قليلة جدا بالمقارنة بشمال العراق مثلا.


----------



## Slim86

Wadi Hanifa said:


> .  ينبغي الأخذ بالاعتبار أنه لا توجد حدود فاصلة بين العراق وشبه الجزيرة العربية، فمدن جنوب العراق المعاصرة معظمها تأسس على أيدي الدول العربية قبل الإسلام أو بعده ثم على أيدي القبائل التي استمرت بالنزوح والاستيطان في جنوب العراق إلى العصر الحديث، وتلك المدن مفتوحة على البادية العربية حتى أنه انبثقت علوم النحو واللغة العربية من البصرة والكوفة، لذلك أعتقد أن اللغة العربية غمرت تلك المنطقة بشكل مكثف بحيث لم يكن من مجال كبير لتأثير اللغات الأخرى إلا على مستوى بعض المفردات.


ان لا اتحدث عن كل العراق واللهجة العراقية عموما اعرف تماما ان اللهجة العراقية بدوية وتتشابه مع الخليجية كثيرا لكن اتحدث عن لهجة اهل الاهوار حصرا لان هؤلاء ليسوا من البدو ولا علاقة لهم بالقبائل التي وصلت العراق في زمن متأخر مثل شمر وعنزة وتميم وزبيد هم يدعون الانساب لقبائل عربية قديمة مثل بني اسد وبكر بن  وائل وربيعة وشيبان وغيرها من القبائل تواجدت قديمة في العراق على الرغم ان البدو يعايرون هؤلاء الجنوبيون انهم هنود وايرانيون وليسوا عرب بينما يقترح  علماء الانثروبولوجيا الغربيون انهم سومريين او كلدانيون وما شابه ذلك ربما هم نفسهم نبط العراق الذين تواجدوا في العراق بداية الفتوحات الاسلامية وفقدوا لغتهم التي كانت تسمى النبطية تدريجيا واحتفظوا ببعض صفتها في لهجتهم الجميع يميز لهجتهم بسهولة عن باقي لهجات العراق مثلا اشهر كلمة في لهجتهم چا موجودة في اللغة الارامية الشرقية بصيغة قا وكا بنفس المعنى الذي هو أذا


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنت تتحدث عن لهجة أهل الأهوار تحديدا؟ حسنا، لا أعرف الكثير عنها ولكنني أريد التعليق على موضوع أصلهم.

صحيح أن علماء الآثار أثبتوا أنه كان هناك أناس يسكنون الأهوار منذ الفترة العبيدية، إلا أن ذلك لا يعني أن الذين يسكون الأهوار اليوم هم أحفاد أولئك! الفترة العبيدية انتهت قبل ستة آلاف سنة وعلى الأغلب تغيّر سكان الأهوار بالكامل عدة مرات خلال هذه القرون، ولو لم يتغيروا لانقرضوا (لأسباب بايولوجية) لذا لا أرى سببا لعدم تصديق ادعائهم بأنهم من قبائل عربية. نصدقهم ما لم يثبت العكس.

فإن صدقناهم فلا أرى سببا لتأثير آرامي لأنهم بصورة عامة منعزلون كانعزال البدو وإن كانوا فعليا من الحضر. وطبائع البدو قوية فيهم (ما يؤيد عروبتهم) وهذا يشمل لباسهم وتقاليدهم وطعامهم وغيره (ما يؤيد أنهم لم يتركوا البداوة منذ زمن بعيد). 

وإن لم نصدقهم وصدقنا بأنهم من أصول فارسية فلا  أرى سببا لتأثير آرامي بل لتأثير فارسي

أنا لا أعني أن ليس هناك تأثير آرامي، بل أعني لا أرى سببا لتأثير آرامي يفوق التأثير الآرامي على غيرها من اللهجات.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Slim86 said:


> بينما يقترح علماء الانثروبلوجيا الغربيون انهم سومريين او كلدانيون


لا أظن ذلك، لم أقرأ لعالم انثروبولوجيا يقترح بأنهم ليسوا عربا قط. بل أن علماء الانثروبولوجيا يرون بأنهم جزء من عرب الجنوب الذين كان يُطلق عليهم تاريخيا "المعدان". حتى علماء الجينات يقولون بأن نسبة الذين يحملون الجينات العربية:
 haplogroup J1
عالية فيهم


----------



## Slim86

Mahaodeh said:


> لا أظن ذلك، لم أقرأ لعالم انثروبولوجيا يقترح بأنهم ليسوا عربا قط. بل أن علماء الانثروبولوجيا يرون بأنهم جزء من عرب الجنوب الذين كان يُطلق عليهم تاريخيا "المعدان


المعدان هم نفسهم سكان الاهوار هذا الكلام من ويكيبديا


> يقول هنري فيلد "ان سكان الاهوار هم النسل المباشر للسومريين الذين عاشوا في العراق قرابة خمسة الالاف عام خلت، وانهم دفعوا للحياة في الأهوار لغرض الحماية" وقد ذهب إلى ذلك الراي ويلفرد سيكر حيث يقول : (فقد كانت هذة الاهوار ملجأ أمينا لبقايا الشعوب المغلوبة منذ أقدم عصور التاريخ).
> وممن يؤيد ذلك الراي العالم الآثاري سيتن لويد، فحينما تحث عن سكان الأهوار يقرر "إن حياتهم وظروفهم تشابه لحد بعيد حياة اولئك الاقوام القدماء الذين استوطنوا الدلتا التي كانت في دور الجفاف في عصور ماقبل التاريخ، وان مضايف شيوخهم الجميلة المدورة التي تشبة بناء الكنائس والمبنية كلها من القصب والطين تقرب لحد كبير جدا من ما يمثل الهياكل الاصلية للمعابد السومرية في الالف الرابع قبل الميلاد".
> يبدو أن طرق معيشة سكان الاهوار المخالفة لجيرانهم البدو وغيرهم جعل بعض الباحثين يعتقد بانحدار سكان اهوار جنوب العراق من السومريين الأوائل، ولم يلتفتوا إلى ان البيئة هي التي فرضت على إنسان اهوار الجنوب نوع معيشته وطريقتها لحصول الموائمة والتكيف، وليس طرق المعيشة مختصة لجيل من الناس أو عرق من الأعراق، فقد استوطنت كثير من القبائل البدوية تلك المناطق.


عموما انا شخصيا اؤيد انهم من العرب


----------

